# My hedgehog doesn't want to "cuddle"



## Kyn bug (Dec 9, 2017)

I have had my hedgie, Oakley, for almost a year now and for a while he was doing really really great and falling asleep right in my hands and actually "cuddling" with me, now I know hedgehogs aren't generally very cuddly pets but I bought these new sweat pants a while back and ever time I got him out and put him in my lap he would cuddle up and just sleep on me, but whenever I didn't have those pants on he just slept in my hand and not in my lap, but now suddenly he just runs underneath my comforter immediately and goes to sleep and whenever I try to hold him he's calm but he won't just snuggle up with me anymore, I did kind of fall off a little bit on holding him a lot but I've been doing good for like a month now and it usually doesn't take him a long time I just don't know if there's anything I can do because him just hiding under my covers isn't really bonding time and I try to hold him as much as possible but if he gets annoyed he will just poop and pee on me, and when he's under the covers and I pet him underneath there he will be calm but then he will bite me as hard as he can and I know you're not supposed to react but it hurts really badly and it makes me like pull away really fast.:-?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They can be particular about where they decide to sleep! Have you tried putting him in a blanket or a hedgie bag to hold on your lap so he can be in your lap, but covered up? That might help him stay put with you.


----------



## Ktb (Oct 20, 2017)

What Lilysmommy said. That way you can pet him through the blanket, and if he's especially calm you can pull it back to pet him.


----------

